# Proud and happy new TT Owner



## AKC (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi folks,

Just bought a 2011 red 2.0 TDI SLine Coupe Black Edition. Very happy indeed with the car so far.

Have had a quick look at the Forum on here. Looks like a wealth of great information and advice. I look forward to participating when I can.

AKC


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi AKC, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## AKC (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks Hoggy. Looking forward to enjoying the car for many years to come.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

